# 24 HP Briggs & Stratton V Twin



## toolmantaylor

Hello, I have 24 hp Briggs & Stratton eng. on a Husqavarna 54 in. rider w/
Approx. 80 hrs. The engine is shutting down periodically. Returned to dealer they were unable to repair, along with 7 other repair shops. In my own trouble shooting I have discovered that if I disengage the electric blade engage and hold the choke I can make it back to the garage sometimes. Sits for a while will start up and go again for a while. I feel like the problem lies in the carb. I Removed and inspected noticed one of the so called professionals cut the end of the little solenoid plunger. I have to wonder what else might have been altered. I am not familiar with this particular carb. design. any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## brentmorl

i would look innto the fuel lines and replace the fuel filter mabee there is a small air leak in the line or a little water in the fuel which is causing the filter to make the fuell harder to go through the paper fuel filter and when it sits and suction stops the water seperates and lets the fuel flow easier for a little bit again???? just a thought


----------



## Basementgeek

Hi and welcome to TSF

Next time it starts to die on you, loosen the gas cap. Does that help?

BG


----------



## toolmantaylor

Thank you all greatly for your input. I have re routed a completely new fuel line from a totally seperate tank mounted external of the mower frame. Same thing. I completely removed the gas cap and tried that. Same thing. Which is why I have gravitated toward the carb. When you remove the bowl of this carb. there is plastic cup being press fit to the internal center of the carb. by the bowl itself. This cup has a hole where the original plunger ( powered by the solenoid ) would have passed through to terminate the fuel flow either bye turning off the ignition switch any of safety switches, thus shutting off the fuel from being pumped into the engine and out the exhaust valve into a hot exhaust pipe causing a loud external explosion. The cup is married to the carb. with the use of an O-ring the o-ring appears to have lost its shape possibly due to the use of ethenal in the fuel. At any rate all this sandwich configuration seems to be holding in 2 small jets that are just lightly pressed in with 2 small o-rings of there own. My limit of understanding ends there. Again Thanks for your help.


----------



## freyder

I have this same issue, I see no answer to the thread so if I can I'd like to open it again.

Have had the same issues with engine dying, and it is really had to start after a week of sitting without running. 

Loosing the gas cap does help it run again, or it was cooled down enough for a vapor lock to go away.

Spray of a starter fluid makes it start IMMEDIATELY! No cranking and cranking needed. I have replaced the fuel filter, have not done anything to the carb.


----------



## SABL

Hi freyder, welcome to TSF.

Have you tried what has been suggested in the earlier posts?? I serviced my daughter's mower and could not believe the 'garbage' in the fuel line leading to the carb. Fuel and filters would be the first place to look.


----------



## freyder

I have not done any troubleshooting lately. I used it this morning and it started to die, I loosened the tank filler cap and it picked up and ran fine. Started to rain, so I headed for the shed. Fuels filer is new, I have checked fuel flow before, and it was fine. I'll check the carb and see if there is any debris in the bowl. 

I had an issue with my Seadoo once where the fuel lines started to come apart from the inside out. Lots of debris in the carb screen, which is past the filter. Replaced all the fuel lines. Never had an issue again. The mower is not as old as the Seadoo was when this occurred, but stuff happens...

Thanks, will post what I find. May get to it this week. Weird that if I spray a hit of starter fluid is runs like a bat out of hell.

So there are two issues going on here, hard to start, and intermittent die out.


----------



## freyder

BTW like the photo, my favorite line... GOD says I'm ok but you're ......


----------



## Basementgeek

Sounds like you lost the air vent on the tank. Check to see if there is a small hole on the gas cap. 

BG


----------



## freyder

The gas cap has a filter inside, most likely a paper disc to keep out dust, I can see he white filter thru the hole, but it may be clogged. May account for the stalling, but not the lack of fuel when I am trying to start the engine when cold. I have taken the fuel cap completely off, with no help. I'm fighting two problems.

Weather may be nice enough tomorrow to work on it, I have a part coming for the cutting deck, will pull it out and work on it then.

Thx for the feedback.


----------



## SABL

Good luck with the weather and the fuel problem. I don't expect to be cutting any grass for another 4 weeks.....maybe longer. 

What is the model # and type for your engine?? Brand and model of the mower would be nice to know. I no longer have a lawn tractor, so I can't take a look at one to find some clues. I gave up on lawn tractors 10yrs ago and bought a commercial mower.....only 4 times faster getting the lawn cut.....:grin:

I've got my own issue with my mower......one of the little angels turned the key on and drained the battery (also put extra hours on the meter). Looks like it's time for me to start removing the key again.......:sigh:. 

*Stephen is my favorite character in "Braveheart"......sort of matches my own character.


----------



## techjim002

Hard to start 24 hp briggs It might be the throttle cable is not set right, the engine is not choked an easy take out the slack fix


----------

